# Sin cualquier duda



## Splatoon33

Ya sé que son correctas sin duda, sin ninguna duda, incluso sin duda cualquiera...
¿pero es correcto "sin cualquier duda"?
Es que he escuchado esta expresión y me llama la atención. Ya sé que suena más raro que una carraca en una filarmónica, pero lo que quiero saber es si se trata de un error gramatical.
Gracias.

*

Modificación del título. Por favor ocupar letras mayúsculas solamente cuando corresponda. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Como dices, suena muyyyy raro —como _sin duda cualquiera_, al menos para mí—, pero habría que ver el contexto en el que se inserta; no se me ocurre ninguno en el que suene bien, pero si nos das el ejemplo donde dices haberlo escuchado...

Saludos


----------



## Splatoon33

Hola.
En realidad lo escuché en un audiolibro mexicano, y concretamente la frase era: "sin rastro de cualquier tigre", que la decía un cazador al ver el camino despejado, y también he escuchado, como digo, ese "sin cualquier duda" por esos lares.
El caso es que el uso de cualquiera en frases exclamativas como "¡Cualquiera se atreve!", en sustitución de nadie o ninguno es totalmente válido, pero no sé, en este caso resulta un poco extraño.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Splatoon33 said:


> El caso es que el uso de cualquiera en frases exclamativas como "¡Cualquiera se atreve!", en sustitución de nadie o ninguno es totalmente válido, pero no sé, en este caso resulta un poco extraño.


Esto por aquí me sonaría a todo lo contrario  o por lo menos tendría que tener sentido irónico.


----------



## Splatoon33

--¿Cuántos peces hay en la mar?
--¡Cualquiera sabe!
Desde luego sí que tiene ironía, pero pienso que es válido y sobre todo comprensible en cualquier ámbito de habla hispana.
Pero el sin culaquier duda, no sé, no sé...


----------



## Aviador

Creo que suena tan raro porque se trata de un anglicismo, una mala traducción del adjetivo _any_ en oraciones de sentido negativo. Lo normal en castellano es el refuerzo de la negación con _ninguno_.
Puede tratarse además de evitar innecesariamente una supuesta doble negación produciendo una construcción ajena a nuestra lengua.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> Creo que suena tan raro porque se trata de un anglicismo, una mala traducción del adjetivo _any_ en oraciones de sentido negativo. Lo normal en castellano es el refuerzo de la negación con _ninguno_.
> Puede tratarse además de evitar innecesariamente una supuesta doble negación produciendo una construcción ajena a nuestra lengua.


----------



## Splatoon33

Eso fue lo que pensé cuando lo escuché. No es que yo sepa mucho inglés, pero deduje eso. 
Y en estos casos?
•No elijas ninguno que no sea el rojo.
O
•No elijas cualquiera que no sea el rojo.


----------



## Splatoon33

Si no es el rojo, no elijas ninguno.
Si no es el rojo, no elijas cualquiera.


----------



## Señor K

No es lo mismo, Spaltoon

1.- *Si no es el rojo, no elijas ninguno*. O sea, el rojo o nada.
2.- *Si no es el rojo, no elijas cualquiera*. En mi interpretación. esa frase esconde un consejo o advertencia subrepticia... "si no es el rojo, no elijas cualquiera... debe ser en la gama de rojo" o algo por el estilo. Es decir, no prohíbe elegir otro.


----------



## Splatoon33

Sí, exacto, a mí también me da esa impresión de consejo la segunda opción, aunque no sé por qué xd. Porque si uno la analiza a fondo, poniendo el caso, yo qué sé, de que se trata de cuatro bolas donde sólo una es roja, al fin y al cabo te está diciendo que no elijas pues ninguna de las otras tres, o cualquiera de las otras tres jajaj


----------



## Splatoon33

Por fa, refloto este tema para ver si alguien, que por aquí hay mucho estudioso de la gramática, y ojo, no lo digo con sarcasmo, me puede ayudar con esta duda.
Es que eso de "Sin cualquier duda" no me deja dormir jaja.
Saludos.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Hola @Splatoon33. La respuesta es simple: En México usamos mucho las palabras "cualquier" y "cualquiera", y por eso es fácil encontrarlas en frases donde no aparecería si fuesen dichas en otros países.
Entiendo que lo extraño no es la palabra, que en todos lo países se usa, sino la unión de "sin" y "cualquiera", cuando lo acostumbrado en español es como dice @Aviador: usar un negativo "(sin) nadie", "(sin) ningún(a)/ninguno(a)". Y en México hacemos lo mismo que en otros países, decimos "_sin nadie que me moleste_", "_sin ningún problema_", "_sin ninguna duda_", pero a veces usamos un lenguaje que puede ser peyorativo o "a la defensiva" o excluyente, y entonces aparece la palabra "_Sin que cualquiera venga a molestarme_ (sin que nadie me moleste)".
Para mis oidos mexicanos, la frase "sin cualquier tigre" suena a que ningún tigre va a representar un peligro, un estorbo o una interrupción durante una travesía por la selva. El "_cualquier_" es peyorativo en ese caso.
Algo parecido sucede con "cualquier duda" (tampoco se escucha mucho. Es infrecuente la frase).
Saludos.
(Te estoy mandando un "inbox")


----------



## Kaxgufen

A mí se me había ocurrido este uso:

"Cualquier duda que tengas, venís a verme. Y sin cualquier duda, también podés venir"


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> Y sin cualquier duda, también podés venir"


¿A qué?, eso suena muy sospechoso 
Esos profes...


----------



## Kaxgufen

MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿A qué?, eso suena muy sospechoso


A tomar mate. Hay yerba.


----------



## Splatoon33

MiguelitOOO said:


> Hola @Splatoon33. La respuesta es simple: En México usamos mucho las palabras "cualquier" y "cualquiera", y por eso es fácil encontrarlas en frases donde no aparecería si fuesen dichas en otros países.
> Entiendo que lo extraño no es la palabra, que en todos lo países se usa, sino la unión de "sin" y "cualquiera", cuando lo acostumbrado en español es como dice @Aviador: usar un negativo "(sin) nadie", "(sin) ningún(a)/ninguno(a)". Y en México hacemos lo mismo que en otros países, decimos "_sin nadie que me moleste_", "_sin ningún problema_", "_sin ninguna duda_", pero a veces usamos un lenguaje que puede ser peyorativo o "a la defensiva" o excluyente, y entonces aparece la palabra "_Sin que cualquiera venga a molestarme_ (sin que nadie me moleste)".
> Para mis oidos mexicanos, la frase "sin cualquier tigre" suena a que ningún tigre va a representar un peligro, un estorbo o una interrupción durante una travesía por la selva. El "_cualquier_" es peyorativo en ese caso.
> Algo parecido sucede con "cualquier duda" (tampoco se escucha mucho. Es infrecuente la frase).
> Saludos.
> (Te estoy mandando un "inbox")



Ya he visto que no se puede reflotar temas. No lo sabía, miguelit000.
En efecto, es esa unión del "sin" y "cualquiera" lo que no me cuadra, pero no la considero incorrecta, por eso este tema, para ver si alguien me lo puede explicar mejor. En cuanto a la frase "sin rastro de cualquier tigre", me suena rara, sí, pero bien. Siempre me han gustado mucho las expresiones que oigo en pelis, series o canciones mexicanas. Y jajaja los locutores del fútbol de por allí jaja les he ecuchado decir que el balón estaba inflado con sapos cuando iba botando jajaj. Geniales!!!


----------



## Splatoon33

Kaxgufen said:


> A mí se me había ocurrido este uso:
> 
> "Cualquier duda que tengas, venís a verme. Y sin cualquier duda, también podés venir"



Hola Kaxgufen
Jajaja yo también he estado dándole vueltas y configurando varias frases pero no doy con respuesta alguna, o cualquiera jajaja
Por eso refloté el tema, para ver si alguien que controle más tira de los mamotretos de los palabros y me razona una explicación, porque mi cerebro no da con un por qué sí ni con un por qué no.


----------



## Splatoon33

Splatoon33 said:


> Hola Kaxgufen
> Jajaja yo también he estado dándole vueltas y configurando varias frases pero no doy con respuesta alguna, o cualquiera jajaja
> Por eso refloté el tema, para ver si alguien que controle más tira de los mamotretos de los palabros y me razona una explicación, porque mi cerebro no da con un por qué sí ni con un por qué no.



Sí así es. Esa frase que citas yo no la consideraría incorrecta, a pesar de estar ese "sin" y ese "cualquier" juntos, que parecen agua y aceite.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Ni *_sin cualquier duda_, ni *_sin duda cualquiera_ son posibles en español, porque el operador de negación _sin, _aunque tolera bajo su dominio cuantificadores *existenciales* (positivos, como _algún/a/os/as_, o negativos-pleonásticos como _ningún)_, *rechaza* los cuantificadores *universales* como _cualquier, _que aproximadamente equivale a _todo/a, _así como los adjetivos no-cuantificadores con sentido 'universal' equivalente, como _cualquiera. _Sabemos que _cualquier _*es* un cuantificador porque *no* es compatible con artículos que a su vez lo son (cf. _**Un cualquier* abogado podría hacerlo_), y sabemos que _cualquiera_ *no* es un cuantificador porque, al contrario, su uso *requiere* un artículo que actúe como cuantificador existencial (cf. _*Abogado *cualquiera* podría hacerlo, _vs._ *Un* abogado *cualquiera* podría hacerlo_). Todo esto es consecuencia del principio de 'bi-unicidad' que regula la sintaxis de los cuantificadores (sean lingüísticos o lógicos): un cuantificador debe ligar una única variable y cada variable debe ir ligada por un único cuantificador. Si en la frase nominal no hubiera ninguno, como en _*Abogado cualquiera podría hacerlo_, o hubiera más de uno, como en _*Un cualquier abogado podría hacerlo, _la expresión resultante violaría dicho principio y estaría mal construida.  [Por supuesto hay muchas otras diferencias entre _cualquier_ y _cualquiera_ que no afectan al caso, e.g., _cualquier _es siempre pre-nominal y *no* puede ser usado como pronombre, mientras que _cualquiera_ es post-nominal *a menos que* sea usado como pronombre, etc.]


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sibutlasi said:


> Ni *_sin cualquier duda_, ni *_sin duda cualquiera_ *son posibles* en español.


Habrás querido decir "son debidos".


----------



## Splatoon33

Sibutlasi said:


> Ni *_sin cualquier duda_, ni *_sin duda cualquiera_ son posibles en español, porque el operador de negación _sin, _aunque tolera bajo su dominio cuantificadores *existenciales* (positivos, como _algún/a/os/as_, o negativos-pleonásticos como _ningún)_, *rechaza* los cuantificadores *universales* como _cualquier, _que aproximadamente equivale a _todo/a, _así como los adjetivos no-cuantificadores con sentido 'universal' equivalente, como _cualquiera. _Sabemos que _cualquier _*es* un cuantificador porque *no* es compatible con artículos que a su vez lo son (cf. _**Un cualquier* abogado podría hacerlo_), y sabemos que _cualquiera_ *no* es un cuantificador porque, al contrario, su uso *requiere* un artículo que actúe como cuantificador existencial (cf. _*Abogado *cualquiera* podría hacerlo, _vs._ *Un* abogado *cualquiera* podría hacerlo_). Todo esto es consecuencia del principio de 'bi-unicidad' que regula la sintaxis de los cuantificadores (sean lingüísticos o lógicos): un cuantificador debe ligar una única variable y cada variable debe ir ligada por un único cuantificador. Si en la frase nominal no hubiera ninguno, como en _*Abogado cualquiera podría hacerlo_, o hubiera más de uno, como en _*Un cualquier abogado podría hacerlo, _la expresión resultante violaría dicho principio y estaría mal construida.  [Por supuesto hay muchas otras diferencias entre _cualquier_ y _cualquiera_ que no afectan al caso, e.g., _cualquier _es siempre pre-nominal y *no* puede ser usado como pronombre, mientras que _cualquiera_ es post-nominal *a menos que* sea usado como pronombre, etc.]



Hola, Sibutlasi.
Antes que nada, gracias por tomarte tu tiempo y darme una explicación tan detallada, que aun habiéndomela leído ya tres veces, aún estoy procesándola. Era justo lo que buscaba. Mi duda residía precisamente en la compatibilidad del "sin" con algunos cuantificadores, pero desconocía eso de los existenciales y universales. Ya todo lo voy teniendo más claro. Obviamente, me sonaba rarísimo eso de "sin cualquier duda" pero no sabía el porqué y ahora ya pillo la copla.

Saludos.

*Para preguntas adicionales favor abra un nuevo hilo. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Sibutlasi

MiguelitOOO said:


> Habrás querido decir "son debidos".



Lo siento, no entiendo la corrección (si es que pretende ser tal).


----------



## Splatoon33

Ostras, Miguelit000, a ver dónde te metes, que ahí hay argumentos poderosos!!!!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sibutlasi said:


> Lo siento, no entiendo la corrección (si es que pretende ser tal).


Hola @Sibutlasi. Entiendo que fui muy breve. Por favor, no me malentiendas (ni tú Splatoon33, que no es un ring, jejeje). Lo que quise decir es que aquí en el hilo escribimos ejemplos de la unión "sin+cualquier" (amén de los miles que puedes encontrar en el momento que decidas goglear por ellos), por lo tanto sí es posible la expresión; decir que no sería parecido a cuando dicen "no se puede comer con las manos sucias" (¿para que lo dicen, si supuestamente no se puede? R=Porque sí se puede).

En cualquier lugar de habla hispana puede surgir la expresión. Por ejemplo, el Instituto Cervantes ha cobijado en su biblioteca digital el libro _Viajes de extranjeros por el Reino de Murcia_. Tomo III, de Cristina Torres-Fontes Suárez, donde aparece:


> "deslumbradoramente blancas paredes de yeso, *sin cualquier* clase de pintura o estucado".



Aclarado lo anterior, quiero decir también que tu intervención en #20 me gustó mucho. Aprendí mucho al leerla.

Saludos.


----------



## Splatoon33

Sólo es vacile, Miguelit000. Esto está para eso, para intercambiar opiniones, meter la pata y aprender. Anda que no suelto yo desparrames ni ná!!!!jajaj si pusiera una lista de mis gazapazos clásicos!!!!


----------



## Splatoon33

MiguelitOOO said:


> Hola @Sibutlasi. Entiendo que fui muy breve. Por favor, no me malentiendas (ni tú Splatoon33, que no es un ring, jejeje). Lo que quise decir es que aquí en el hilo escribimos ejemplos de la unión "sin+cualquier" (amén de los miles que puedes encontrar en el momento que decidas goglear por ellos), por lo tanto sí es posible la expresión; decir que no sería parecido a cuando dicen "no se puede comer con las manos sucias" (¿para que lo dicen, si supuestamente no se puede? R=Porque sí se puede).
> 
> En cualquier lugar de habla hispana puede surgir la expresión. Por ejemplo, el Instituto Cervantes ha cobijado en su biblioteca digital el libro _Viajes de extranjeros por el Reino de Murcia_. Tomo III, de Cristina Torres-Fontes Suárez, donde aparece:
> 
> 
> Aclarado lo anterior, quiero decir también que tu intervención en #20 me gustó mucho. Aprendí mucho al leerla.
> 
> Saludos.



Wow Miguelit000, buena esa frase que has rescatado ahí de las paredes. Es que no es nada inusual, y por lo menos para mis oídos no suena tan mal. Yo también he encontrado por ahí varios ejemplos. A mí la explicación de la bi-unicidad me ha convencido, pero siempre hay que escuchar todas las teorías y ver los ejemplos, como ése que bien señalas.
Saludos.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Splatoon33 said:


> Hola, Sibutlasi.
> Antes que nada, gracias por tomarte tu tiempo y darme una explicación tan detallada, que aun habiéndomela leído ya tres veces, aún estoy procesándola. Era justo lo que buscaba. Mi duda residía precisamente en la compatibilidad del "sin" con algunos cuantificadores, pero desconocía eso de los existenciales y universales. Ya todo lo voy teniendo más claro. Obviamente, me sonaba rarísimo eso de "sin cualquier duda" pero no sabía el porqué y ahora ya pillo la copla.
> 
> Pero entonces, y continuo pesadito XD... en la frase "Sin rastro de cualquier tigre"... ¿qué sucede? "Sin cualquier rastro de tigres" ya entiendo por qué está mal, pero "sin rastro de cualquier tigre"... ¿también, por violar el principio ése de bi-unicidad que citas al haber más de un cuantificador?
> De nuevo gracias por tu tiempo y concisión. He comprendido el porqué de la cuestión, que era lo que anhelaba.
> Saludos.



De nada. Si puedo ayudar, encantado de hacerlo. 

No se trata de que _*sin rastro de cualquier tigre_ y _*sin cualquier rastro de tigres_ violen el principio de 'biunicidad', porque solo hay un cuantificador (y una variable) en cada frase. Son contrarias a las reglas del español (las alternativas correctas son _sin rastro de *ningún* tigre, sin rastro de tigre *alguno*,_ s_in *ningún* rastro de tigres, y sin rastro *alguno *de tigres_) exactamente por la misma razón que *_sin cualquier duda_ lo era: el operador negativo _sin_ admite bajo su 'alcance' cuantificadores existenciales, pero _cualquier_ *no* es un cuantificador 'existencial' sino 'universal' (_cualquier tigre_ + P[redicado] equivale a _Para todo x, si x es un tigre, entonces P(x)_) o, abreviadamente, Ax [T(x) -> P(x)]. Eso mismo también se puede expresar con un cuantificador 'existencial', i.e., ¬Ex [T(x) & ¬P(x)]. Son fórmulas equivalentes, pero solo la fórmula que tiene el cuantificador existencial admite el operador de negación ¬ delante del cuantificador (= con 'alcance' sobre él). Si, para acercarnos al sentido negativo de _sin_, quisiéramos decir lo contrario, _Ningún tigre _P(redicado), podríamos escribir 1) Ax [T(x) -> ¬P(x)], o bien 2) ¬Ex [T(x) & P(x)], pero, de nuevo, la negación *solo puede alcanzar al cuantificador cuando es existencial*; si el cuantificador es universal, no puede ser negado, y entonces la negación solo puede alcanzar al predicado P. Si para expresar _Ningún tigre P_ tratamos de negar el cuantificador universal A y escribimos ¬Ax [T(x) -> P(x)] el significado ya es _No todos los tigres P_, lo cual es compatible con _Algun(os) tigre(s) P_ (i.e., Ex [T(x) & P(x)]) y *también* con _Algunos tigres ¬P_ (i.e., Ex [T(x) & ¬P(x)]) y por tanto ni ninguna de las fórmulas por separado ni su conjunción expresan el sentido de _Ningún tigre P. _Para que el significado sea ese, en suma, hay que negar un cuantificador existencial, no se puede negar el predicado, ni tampoco el cuantificador universal. No hay posible equivalencia entre fórmulas homólogas tales que una empiece por ¬Ax y la otra por ¬Ex. Extrapole eso al caso del operador preposicional negativo _sin_ y entenderá por qué _*sin *cualquier* duda_, _*sin *cualquier* rastro_, etc. no son gramaticales, mientras que _sin *ninguna* duda_, _sin *alguna* duda_, y _sin duda *alguna*_ sí lo son. No abundaré aquí en que la diferencia entre _sin *ninguna* duda_ y _sin duda *alguna* _reside en que en la primera frase _ninguna _actúa como cuantificador y se ve afectado por la negación pleonástica que induce el operador negativo, mientras que en la segunda _alguna_ no actúa como cuantificador, sino como modificador, aunque conserva el significado existencial. Esta diferencia de función se ve más clara con el cuantificador/adjetivo 'universal' _cualquier/a_ en casos como _*cualquier* mindundi_ vs. _*un* mindundi *cualquiera*: _en el primer caso _cualquier_ funciona como cuantificador y por tanto excluye cualquier otro (cf. _**un* *cualquier* mindundi, _agramatical por violación flagrante del principio de_ '_biunicidad'), mientras que en el segundo _cualquiera_ ya *no* funciona como cuantificador, sino como modificador. Si lo hiciera, la frase _*un* mindundi *cualquiera*_ también violaría el principio de 'biunicidad' y tendría que ser agramatical, pero no lo es; y, además, las que tendrían que ser gramaticales serían _*un* mindundi_, que lo es (pues solo tiene un cuantificador), y _*mindundi *cualquiera*, _que, si _cualquiera _fuera un cuantificador, también satisfaría la regla de biunicidad de cuantificadores y variables_, _pero, naturalmente, *_mindundi *cualquiera* _no es gramatical_. _¿Por qué? Pues porque en esa posición _cualquiera _*no* es un cuantificador, la variable queda sin ligar, y se infringe el principio de 'biunicidad'. [Naturalmente hay mucho más que decir sobre los cuantificadores, pero decirlo sería largo y complicado y nos apartaría del asunto que estrictamente se plantea en este hilo, así que espero que lo que antecede baste para satisfacer su curiosidad]. 

Saludos

S.


----------



## Splatoon33

Me vas a perdonar pero es noble tocho me lo tengo que leer despacito y esta noche creo que no va a ser. Me lo leeré mañana, que estaré más fresco.
Gracias por tus mensajes, pues como digo era lo que buscaba, una explicación detallada, un porqué.
Saludos.


----------



## Splatoon33

Sibutlasi said:


> De nada. Si puedo ayudar, encantado de hacerlo.
> 
> No se trata de que _*sin rastro de cualquier tigre_ y _*sin cualquier rastro de tigres_ violen el principio de 'biunicidad', porque solo hay un cuantificador (y una variable) en cada frase. Son contrarias a las reglas del español (las alternativas correctas son _sin rastro de *ningún* tigre, sin rastro de tigre *alguno*,_ s_in *ningún* rastro de tigres, y sin rastro *alguno *de tigres_) exactamente por la misma razón que *_sin cualquier duda_ lo era: el operador negativo _sin_ admite bajo su 'alcance' cuantificadores existenciales, pero _cualquier_ *no* es un cuantificador 'existencial' sino 'universal' (_cualquier tigre_ + P[redicado] equivale a _Para todo x, si x es un tigre, entonces P(x)_) o, abreviadamente, Ax [T(x) -> P(x)]. Eso mismo también se puede expresar con un cuantificador 'existencial', i.e., ¬Ex [T(x) & ¬P(x)]. Son fórmulas equivalentes, pero solo la fórmula que tiene el cuantificador existencial admite el operador de negación ¬ delante del cuantificador (= con 'alcance' sobre él). Si, para acercarnos al sentido negativo de _sin_, quisiéramos decir lo contrario, _Ningún tigre _P(redicado), podríamos escribir 1) Ax [T(x) -> ¬P(x)], o bien 2) ¬Ex [T(x) & P(x)], pero, de nuevo, la negación *solo puede alcanzar al cuantificador cuando es existencial*; si el cuantificador es universal, no puede ser negado, y entonces la negación solo puede alcanzar al predicado P. Si para expresar _Ningún tigre P_ tratamos de negar el cuantificador universal A y escribimos ¬Ax [T(x) -> P(x)] el significado ya es _No todos los tigres P_, lo cual es compatible con _Algun(os) tigre(s) P_ (i.e., Ex [T(x) & P(x)]) y *también* con _Algunos tigres ¬P_ (i.e., Ex [T(x) & ¬P(x)]) y por tanto ni ninguna de las fórmulas por separado ni su conjunción expresan el sentido de _Ningún tigre P. _Para que el significado sea ese, en suma, hay que negar un cuantificador existencial, no se puede negar el predicado, ni tampoco el cuantificador universal. No hay posible equivalencia entre fórmulas homólogas tales que una empiece por ¬Ax y la otra por ¬Ex. Extrapole eso al caso del operador preposicional negativo _sin_ y entenderá por qué _*sin *cualquier* duda_, _*sin *cualquier* rastro_, etc. no son gramaticales, mientras que _sin *ninguna* duda_, _sin *alguna* duda_, y _sin duda *alguna*_ sí lo son. No abundaré aquí en que la diferencia entre _sin *ninguna* duda_ y _sin duda *alguna* _reside en que en la primera frase _ninguna _actúa como cuantificador y se ve afectado por la negación pleonástica que induce el operador negativo, mientras que en la segunda _alguna_ no actúa como cuantificador, sino como modificador, aunque conserva el significado existencial. Esta diferencia de función se ve más clara con el cuantificador/adjetivo 'universal' _cualquier/a_ en casos como _*cualquier* mindundi_ vs. _*un* mindundi *cualquiera*: _en el primer caso _cualquier_ funciona como cuantificador y por tanto excluye cualquier otro (cf. _**un* *cualquier* mindundi, _agramatical por violación flagrante del principio de_ '_biunicidad'), mientras que en el segundo _cualquiera_ ya *no* funciona como cuantificador, sino como modificador. Si lo hiciera, la frase _*un* mindundi *cualquiera*_ también violaría el principio de 'biunicidad' y tendría que ser agramatical, pero no lo es; y, además, las que tendrían que ser gramaticales serían _*un* mindundi_, que lo es (pues solo tiene un cuantificador), y _*mindundi *cualquiera*, _que, si _cualquiera _fuera un cuantificador, también satisfaría la regla de biunicidad de cuantificadores y variables_, _pero, naturalmente, *_mindundi *cualquiera* _no es gramatical_. _¿Por qué? Pues porque en esa posición _cualquiera _*no* es un cuantificador, la variable queda sin ligar, y se infringe el principio de 'biunicidad'. [Naturalmente hay mucho más que decir sobre los cuantificadores, pero decirlo sería largo y complicado y nos apartaría del asunto que estrictamente se plantea en este hilo, así que espero que lo que antecede baste para satisfacer su curiosidad].
> 
> Saludos
> 
> S.



De nuevo gracias por su ayuda. Le he estado echando un ojo y como le digo lo leeré mañana con detenimiento, que el texto tiene su intríngulis, al menos para mí.
Saludos, Sibutlasi.


----------



## Splatoon33

Abrí este tema porque tenía esta duda erre que erre, y gracias a todos los que habéis intervenido he podido verlo con claridad y decantarme, así que podéis sentiros encantados. Sin el esfuerzo, las sencillas explicaciones, los ejemplos ni la voluntad meramente esclarecedora, ajena al más mínimo atisbo de pedantería, puedo afirmar, sin temor a equivocarme, que jamás habría conseguido resolver esta cuestión. Conque, después de casi una semana dándole vueltas, me quedo en este tema sin cualquier duda.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Splatoon33 said:


> me quedo en este tema sin cualquier duda.


Imagino que este final es una broma...


----------



## Splatoon33

Sí. Jajaja porque de lo explicado no he entendido ni papa, practicamante. Sé que pedía explicaciones detalladas, y se me ha dado, pero de verdad que no soy capaz de captar semejante galimatías XD.
Soy de estudios básicos, qué se le va a hacer.
El caso es que trataré de evitar el sin cualquier, pero seguro que se me escapa alguno. Mis entendederas no llegan a ese nivel de análisis gramatical.
Me quedo con lo de los cuantificadores universales ésos, que ya me los aprendí, y procuraré no ligarlos con el sin, y no quiero saber más del tema jajj


----------



## Sibutlasi

Splatoon33 said:


> Sí. Jajaja porque de lo explicado no he entendido ni papa, practicamante. Sé que pedía explicaciones detalladas, y se me ha dado, pero de verdad que no soy capaz de captar semejante galimatías XD.
> Soy de estudios básicos, qué se le va a hacer.
> El caso es que trataré de evitar el sin cualquier, pero seguro que se me escapa alguno. Mis entendederas no llegan a ese nivel de análisis gramatical.
> Me quedo con lo de los cuantificadores universales ésos, que ya me los aprendí, y procuraré no ligarlos con el sin, y no quiero saber más del tema jajj



Siento que mi explicación le haya resultado tan opaca (¿Quizá por las fórmulas de lógica de predicados? ¿Por los conceptos de operador, cuantificador y variable?), pero, sinceramente, no se me ha ocurrido cómo 'explicar' esta cuestión sin recurrir al menos a esos conceptos.

Una cosa es afirmar un hecho, e.g., 'Algunos hablantes sí que dicen _*sin cualquier duda', _y probar que la afirmación es verdadera, como hace MiguelitOOO en #25, y otra muy distinta *demostrar *que, dadas las reglas que rigen el sistema de una lengua (que hay que respetar, puesto que sin ellas ninguna oración sería posible), una determinada expresión - _*sin cualquier duda_, en este caso -* infringe dichas reglas y* *no debería utilizarse, *aunque algunos hablantes, por desconocimiento u otros factores, de hecho la utilicen. Que eso ocurra no significa nada; es más o menos equivalente a que alguien se salte un semáforo o circule por dirección prohibida, cosas que ocurren a menudo; también hay muchos hablantes que dicen _**La* compré un regalo _('laístas'), 'dequeístas' que dicen cosas como _*Me sorprende *de* que te guste_, otros que dicen e.g., _**Me se* estropeó el televisor_, locutoras de televisión que dicen _El Cristo de los Gitanos **'procesionará' *esta noche, _etc., etc.; unas veces esos usos son detectados y declarados no recomendables por la RAE, pero muchísimas otras, en cuanto las infracciones son un poco más sutiles, pasan sin detectar ni ser recogidas en la gramática normativa hasta que alguien se fija y reflexiona un poco (o un mucho). Afirmar un hecho lingüístico, y, si es tal, probar que es cierto es muy fácil, está al alcance de cualquiera (supongo): basta buscar en un corpus de autores con 'autoridad', en una buena gramática, utilizar el Ngram Viewer de Google,..., etc., o recabar juicios de nativos cualificados. En cambio, demostrar que una expresión, aunque algunos la usen, *no se ajusta a la gramática* y *no debe usarse* ya no está al alcance de cualquiera: primero hay que disponer de una gramática suficientemente explícita y completa (y ninguna lo es del todo) y conocerla muy bien; segundo, hay que identificar qué reglas o principios de ella son relevantes (lo cual tampoco está al alcance del nativo medio); y, tercero, hay que saber utilizarlos para construir una deducción lógica válida, una 'demostración' en el sentido lógico-matemático, que, según los casos, puede ser larga e intrincada, dadas las complejas interacciones que se dan entre ciertas reglas y principios gramaticales (por ejemplo, y notablemente, ente negaciones y cuantificadores). Naturalmente, el destinatario de tal demostración no podrá entenderla bien a menos que, por lo menos, la gramática y sus principios le sean familiares y conozca la lógica de la deducción y la demostración. Si ese no es su caso, no es de extrañar que no haya entendido gran cosa, y lo siento, pero 'la intención es lo que cuenta'.

No obstante, como le decía al final de #20 y #28, hay *mucho* más que decir sobre los cuantificadores y la negación, así que, antes de que 'se quede' tranquilo con la regla de que _sin_ no admite cuantificadores universales, debo aclararle que esa 'regla', aunque suficiente para el caso de _cualquier_, *no lo es* en general para todos los cuantificadores universales en todos los casos. La simplifiqué todo lo posible para no tener que meterme en lo que sí sería un gran lío que exigiría traer a colación muchos otros principios y recursos sintácticos y lógico-semánticos, pero ya ve: hay cosas que no se deben, ni se pueden, simplificar. El caso es que, en realidad, _sin_ *sí es posible con (otros) cuantificadores universales*, cf. _Estás más guapa *sin todos *esos abalorios/*todo* ese maquillaje_, _Sin *todos* estos 'dispositivos' electrónicos vivíamos mucho más tranquilos, Podríamos haber arreglado este problema sin *todo* este papeleo, _etc. No voy a intentar explicarle por qué, pero, si quiere pistas, fíjese en que a) en esas frases con _sin_ el cuantificador universal ya no es 'indefinido', sino 'definido', y b) en que contienen elementos que restringen la referencia y hacen que el cuantificador universal ya no sea 'tan universal': en concreto, 'todos *esos* x' *ya no son* 'todos *los* x', ni 'todos *estos* dispositivos *electrónicos'* son ya 'todos los dispositivos' ¿Verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Splatoon33

Sí, en efecto, cuando me habló de los cuantificadores universales y existenciales aún le seguía la comba, pero cuando se puso con las fórmulas ésas, ya le perdí el hilo y la madeja. Cuando me hallo ante situaciones así, suelo bromear alegando que soy de letras, sin serlo, pero obviamente aquí no se podía.
Eso procuraré, como digo, no mezclar el sin con los cuantificadores universales.
Me ha cabreado bastante que fuera un error pues había apostado con un amigo que no lo era. Y pues me va tocar pagar la cena, encantado, por cierto, aún a la espera de la contestación del mensaje remitido a la RAE, que vaticino que irá por los senderos que usted recorre, que sí, parecen ser los de la razón.
En mi cerebro, que se extravía con esa clase de formulaciones arriba usadas, la cosa funcionaba así:
• Sin rastro de huellas (Ni una huella).
• Sin rastro de ninguna huella (Ni una huella, ni de las que se buscan, que son de zapato, ni dactilares, ni de vehículos, ni de balas, ni de animales).
• Sin rastro de cualquier huella (No hay de zapatos, que son las que se buscan, pero hay o puede haber de otra índole, de vehículos, dactilares, etc.).

Bueno, que gracias a todos por las aclaraciones.


----------



## Splatoon33

Sibutlasi said:


> Siento que mi explicación le haya resultado tan opaca (¿Quizá por las fórmulas de lógica de predicados? ¿Por los conceptos de operador, cuantificador y variable?), pero, sinceramente, no se me ha ocurrido cómo 'explicar' esta cuestión sin recurrir al menos a esos conceptos.
> 
> Una cosa es afirmar un hecho, e.g., 'Algunos hablantes sí que dicen _*sin cualquier duda', _y probar que la afirmación es verdadera, como hace MiguelitOOO en #25, y otra muy distinta *demostrar *que, dadas las reglas que rigen el sistema de una lengua (que hay que respetar, puesto que sin ellas ninguna oración sería posible), una determinada expresión - _*sin cualquier duda_, en este caso -* infringe dichas reglas y* *no debería utilizarse, *aunque algunos hablantes, por desconocimiento u otros factores, de hecho la utilicen. Que eso ocurra no significa nada; es más o menos equivalente a que alguien se salte un semáforo o circule por dirección prohibida, cosas que ocurren a menudo; también hay muchos hablantes que dicen _**La* compré un regalo _('laístas'), 'dequeístas' que dicen cosas como _*Me sorprende *de* que te guste_, otros que dicen e.g., _**Me se* estropeó el televisor_, locutoras de televisión que dicen _El Cristo de los Gitanos **'procesionará' *esta noche, _etc., etc.; unas veces esos usos son detectados y declarados no recomendables por la RAE, pero muchísimas otras, en cuanto las infracciones son un poco más sutiles, pasan sin detectar ni ser recogidas en la gramática normativa hasta que alguien se fija y reflexiona un poco (o un mucho). Afirmar un hecho lingüístico, y, si es tal, probar que es cierto es muy fácil, está al alcance de cualquiera (supongo): basta buscar en un corpus de autores con 'autoridad', en una buena gramática, utilizar el Ngram Viewer de Google,..., etc., o recabar juicios de nativos cualificados. En cambio, demostrar que una expresión, aunque algunos la usen, *no se ajusta a la gramática* y *no debe usarse* ya no está al alcance de cualquiera: primero hay que disponer de una gramática suficientemente explícita y completa (y ninguna lo es del todo) y conocerla muy bien; segundo, hay que identificar qué reglas o principios de ella son relevantes (lo cual tampoco está al alcance del nativo medio); y, tercero, hay que saber utilizarlos para construir una deducción lógica válida, una 'demostración' en el sentido lógico-matemático, que, según los casos, puede ser larga e intrincada, dadas las complejas interacciones que se dan entre ciertas reglas y principios gramaticales (por ejemplo, y notablemente, ente negaciones y cuantificadores). Naturalmente, el destinatario de tal demostración no podrá entenderla bien a menos que, por lo menos, la gramática y sus principios le sean familiares y conozca la lógica de la deducción y la demostración. Si ese no es su caso, no es de extrañar que no haya entendido gran cosa, y lo siento, pero 'la intención es lo que cuenta'.
> 
> No obstante, como le decía al final de #20 y #28, hay *mucho* más que decir sobre los cuantificadores y la negación, así que, antes de que 'se quede' tranquilo con la regla de que _sin_ no admite cuantificadores universales, debo aclararle que esa 'regla', aunque suficiente para el caso de _cualquier_, *no lo es* en general para todos los cuantificadores universales en todos los casos. La simplifiqué todo lo posible para no tener que meterme en lo que sí sería un gran lío que exigiría traer a colación muchos otros principios y recursos sintácticos y lógico-semánticos, pero ya ve: hay cosas que no se deben, ni se pueden, simplificar. El caso es que, en realidad, _sin_ *sí es posible con (otros) cuantificadores universales*, cf. _Estás más guapa *sin todos *esos abalorios/*todo* ese maquillaje_, _Sin *todos* estos 'dispositivos' electrónicos vivíamos mucho más tranquilos, Podríamos haber arreglado este problema sin *todo* este papeleo, _etc. No voy a intentar explicarle por qué, pero, si quiere pistas, fíjese en que a) en esas frases con _sin_ el cuantificador universal ya no es 'indefinido', sino 'definido', y b) en que contienen elementos que restringen la referencia y hacen que el cuantificador universal ya no sea 'tan universal': en concreto, 'todos *esos* x' *ya no son* 'todos *los* x', ni 'todos *estos* dispositivos *electrónicos'* son ya 'todos los dispositivos' ¿Verdad?
> 
> Saludos



Hola, otra vez. No había leído todo el texto y me precipité con la respuesta. Estoy en la calle con el móvil, así que cualquier horror gramatical puedo soltar.
En efecto ahí estaba también mi duda cuando me dijo que el sin rechazaba los cuantificadores universales, y a esa conclusión llegué, que se daba este rechazo sólo cuando eran indefinidos. Pero insisto, a penas tengo la E.G.B., me gustan las letras porque me gustan las novelas y los comics, pero no sabría siquiera desglosar una oración. 
Bueno, que un saludo y gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Splatoon33

Sinceramente, como nativo medio-bajo, no encuentro razón ni regla gramatical alguna para que no se pueda decir "sin cualquier maquillaje estás más guapa", cuando sí se puede, "sin todo ese maquillaje estás más guapa".
A ver qué dicen lo de la RAE hahaha. Que todvía no me han respondio. Que curren, que curren, que buena pasta ganan por estárselas tirando de estirados!!! Hah


----------



## Splatoon33

¿Así pues, sería correcto, "sin cualquier maquillaje de esos estás más guapa"?


----------



## Sibutlasi

Splatoon33 said:


> ¿Así pues, sería correcto, "sin cualquier maquillaje de esos estás más guapa"?



Yo preferiría no hablar de 'corrección' (eso se lo dejo a los académicos; por cierto: a ver qué le contestan desde la RAE). Prefiero hablar de 'gramaticalidad', o consistencia con las reglas de una cierta gramática. Dicho eso, creo que esa oración *no* es gramatical, por todo lo que ya le dije, o, al menos, en* mi *gramática (mental) del español (cada hablante tiene la suya y pueden diferir muchísimo; me refiero a la que yo he establecido para mi uso personal, primero como nativo, leyendo buena literatura durante décadas, y luego como lingüista, estudiando técnicamente el español y en general el funcionamiento de las lenguas) *esa frase infringe las mismas reglas *que _sin cualquier duda, _así que no necesitamos cambiar de ejemplo. En cuanto a esa expresión, por si es de su interés esta vez voy a darle una información fáctica acerca de _*sin cualquier duda/sin ninguna duda_: aunque MiguelitOOO ha conseguido encontrar un ejemplo de _sin_ con _cualquier_, por curiosidad acabo de consultar el Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual (el mayor que tiene la RAE, con muestras de español de todas las variedades nacionales y dialectales), y me alegra mucho decirle que, mientras que, para _sin ninguna duda,_ en el C.R.E.A. figuran 186 casos en 148 documentos, para _*sin cualquier duda_, *no hay ninguno. *Lo mismo ocurre si busca *_sin cualquier duda_ con el Ngram Viewer de Google en el corpus de español: no hay ni un solo ejemplo; solo aparece, y muchísimo, _sin ninguna duda, _así que, ya ve, debe ser que el libro _Viajes de extranjeros por el Reino de Murcia_. Tomo III, de Cristina Torres-Fontes Suárez, del que MiguelitOOO ha sacado su crucial contraejemplo es demasiado oscuro para que Google se haya molestado en escanearlo. Sin embargo, si busca en el C.R.E.A. la (según *mi* gramática) no-frase *_sin duda *cualquiera*,_ el motor de búsqueda encontrará *dos* casos, pero no se haga ilusiones: *los dos están mal analizados*, porque si busca los contextos originales resulta que entre _sin duda_ y _cualquiera _en ambos casos *hay una hermosa coma* que cambia radicamente la construcción. Naturalmente, oraciones como _Sin duda, cualquiera x..... _e.g., _Sin duda, cualquiera puede cometer un error,_ son gramaticales, pero en esos casos _cualquiera_ *no forma frase* con _sin duda__, _ni puede estar bajo el alcance del _sin_, así que son totalmente irrelevantes. ¿No le parece cómico que ni siquiera el C.R.E.A. de nuestras augustas reales academias esté hecho con un poco de cuidado? Extraiga Ud. mismo la moraleja.


----------



## Splatoon33

Sibutlasi said:


> Yo preferiría no hablar de 'corrección' (eso se lo dejo a los académicos; por cierto: a ver qué le contestan desde la RAE). Prefiero hablar de 'gramaticalidad', o consistencia con las reglas de una cierta gramática. Dicho eso, creo que esa oración *no* es gramatical, por todo lo que ya le dije, o, al menos, en* mi *gramática (mental) del español (cada hablante tiene la suya y pueden diferir muchísimo; me refiero a la que yo he establecido para mi uso personal, primero como nativo, leyendo buena literatura durante décadas, y luego como lingüista, estudiando técnicamente el español y en general el funcionamiento de las lenguas) *esa frase infringe las mismas reglas *que _sin cualquier duda, _así que no necesitamos cambiar de ejemplo. En cuanto a esa expresión, por si es de su interés esta vez voy a darle una información fáctica acerca de _*sin cualquier duda/sin ninguna duda_: aunque MiguelitOOO ha conseguido encontrar un ejemplo de _sin_ con _cualquier_, por curiosidad acabo de consultar el Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual (el mayor que tiene la RAE, con muestras de español de todas las variedades nacionales y dialectales), y me alegra mucho decirle que, mientras que, para _sin ninguna duda,_ en el C.R.E.A. figuran 186 casos en 148 documentos, para _*sin cualquier duda_, *no hay ninguno. *Lo mismo ocurre si busca *_sin cualquier duda_ con el Ngram Viewer de Google en el corpus de español: no hay ni un solo ejemplo; solo aparece, y muchísimo, _sin ninguna duda, _así que, ya ve, debe ser que el libro _Viajes de extranjeros por el Reino de Murcia_. Tomo III, de Cristina Torres-Fontes Suárez, del que MiguelitOOO ha sacado su crucial contraejemplo es demasiado oscuro para que Google se haya molestado en escanearlo. Sin embargo, si busca en el C.R.E.A. la (según *mi* gramática) no-frase *_sin duda *cualquiera*,_ el motor de búsqueda encontrará *dos* casos, pero no se haga ilusiones: *los dos están mal analizados*, porque si busca los contextos originales resulta que entre _sin duda_ y _cualquiera _en ambos casos *hay una hermosa coma* que cambia radicamente la construcción. Naturalmente, oraciones como _Sin duda, cualquiera x..... _e.g., _Sin duda, cualquiera puede cometer un error,_ son gramaticales, pero en esos casos _cualquiera_ *no forma frase* con _sin duda__, _ni puede estar bajo el alcance del _sin_, así que son totalmente irrelevantes. ¿No le parece cómico que ni siquiera el C.R.E.A. de nuestras augustas reales academias esté hecho con un poco de cuidado? Extraiga Ud. mismo la moraleja.



A ver, Sibutlasi, no me cabe duda de que es usted alguien muy formado, y no lo digo con sarcasmo, no hay más que ver cualquiera de sus mensajes para constatarlo, muchísmo más de lo que yo lo estoy o lo llegaré a estar. 
Conicido en que me suena raro, de hecho este tema lo empecé con la metáfora de la carraca, y estoy de acuerdo también en lo de las búsquedas telemáticas, que al igual que usted las he hecho y he obtenido los mismos resultados. Pero de verdad que no he dejado de dudar en este asunto, y si bien en un principio sus explicaciones me convencieron, ahora mismo no lo tengo tan claro. De hecho, empleando las misma razones que ha usted argumentado para no considerar posible el "sin cualquier", se puede confeccionar la última frase que he puesto de ejemplo. Si la RAE me responde, lo pondré por aquí, digan lo que me digan. A mí equivocarme o no tener razón no es algo que me preocupe, me pasa a diario, todo lo contrario que equivocarme en el mismo asunto o ser contumaz. De nuevo le agradezco sus aportaciones en este tema.


----------



## Splatoon33

He tachado a los de la RAE de estirados y Sibutlasi de "Nuestras augustas reales academias". Espero que los académicos no estén leyendo esto ni se sientan insultados ni adulados, y que tomen una decisión salomónica. Es que si no va a ser un jurado contaminado, como tan de moda está ahora decir.
Sólo pido un porqué, un por qué sí o un por qué no. Y hasta ahora nadie ha sabido o podido dármelo. Yo acataré el dictamen de sus señorías, que de letras controlan un rato... los estirados.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Splatoon33 said:


> Sólo pido un porqué, un por qué sí o un por qué no.


Pues Sibutlasi te ha dicho el porqué y con profundidad de detalles. Que a algunos nos haya costado desempolvar el libro de lógica (y así todo...) es otra cosa.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Jummm.... Splatoon, tu hilo lleva al momento más de "500 visitas". ¡Deja la tecla F5 en paz!, jajaja. No somos tantos por aquí.

Por mi parte, yo había considerado agotado el tema después de la intervención de @Sibutlasi en #28, ya que se supone que en ese post se explica todo (y que lo entendamos o no, es otro asunto). 

Pero lo "agotado" se acabó para mí cuando @Sibutlasi nos pidió que extrajéramos la moraleja y que Miguelito "ha conseguido encontrar un ejemplo", porque me acordé inmediatamente que no significa lo mismo "_ha conseguido_" en España que en México. 

Pues bien, al principio dije que sí; que en México usamos la expresión (aclarando que muy poco). Yo no niego mi parroquia. Pero nadie más dijo "_Ah, sí, por acá tunas aceitunas, también lo decimos_", o al menos: "_Sí, creo que alguna vez lo escuché, no estoy seguro, hacía mucho calor_". No. Nadie dijo nada (_"No vaigan a pensar que ansina mesmo hablo yo_").

No tengo ninguna duda de que bastantes personas con mucha educación desconocen que es gramaticalmente imposible decir esa expresión y la dicen (por eso tantos hoyos negros en el universo).

Y, sí, seguramente la mayoría son de países latinoamericanos (no daré esa lista de libros latinoamericanos que encontré donde aparece la expresión "sin cualquier", porque daré otra más "sabrosa").

Creo que para reafirmarme (es broma, compañeros) en que "_en cualquier lugar de habla hispana puede aparecer la frase_", debo (no "debo" en realidad) concentrarme en la amada Madre Patria. Yesss: España.

¿Cuántos periódicos hay en España? Más que los que hay en otros países hispanos, supongo. Pues siendo así, lo siguiente que leerán deben considerarlo "para muestra un botón", porque solo es un periódico. El ABC:

**Ruego a los moderadores permitir la presente lista en vista de que se consideran ejemplos de un uso raro en el lenguaje, y por lo tanto resultan de gran valor para el foro y el diccionario de la casa**

España:

Periódico ABC (Madrid). 13 de diciembre de 2014. Pág.27:


> "(...) del mismo modo que ya no podría «pasar* sin cualquier *modelito de Foale & Tuffin»".



Periódico ABC (Madrid). 08 de noviembre de 2008. Pág.40:


> "¿Es posible mirar a Helmut Newton sin encendidos ojos de pasión feminista por asesinarlo o *sin cualquier* otra clase de fuego en el cuerpo?".



Periódico ABC (Sevilla). 25 de febrero de 2006. Pág.2 de "Sumario":


> "María José Rienda [pie de foto]. No pudo ser. La esquiadora granadina no tuvo su día y se quedó, no ya sin el oro, sino* sin cualquier* otro metal".



Periódico ABC (Sevilla). 5 de marzo de 2006. Pág.56:


> "Tiene ahora por delante la posibilidad de estar tres años y medio *sin cualquier* disputa electoral a nivel nacional (...)".



Periódico ABC (Sevilla). 9 de marzo de 2006. Pág.8:


> "(...) todos éstos no son más que humanos «errores» *sin cualquier *intencionalidad (...)".



Periódico ABC (Madrid). 29 de octubre de 2003. Pág.27:


> "«No se mueve, estuvo siempre en la misma posición, *sin cualquier reacción*, un auténtico vegetal». Es así como definió el psiquiatra Rui Frade el estado de Carlos Silvino durante las poco más de dos horas que duró el juicio (...)".



Periódico ABC (Sevilla). 27 de abril de 2002. Pág.25:


> "(...) el nombre del Banco del Río ha ido unido en todas las ocasiones, y sin excepción alguna, al del “Grupo Santander” y, de esta manera, también *sin cualquier *excepción, figura en la documentación pública y privada de ambas entidades (...)".



Periódico ABC (Madrid). 21 de septiembre de 2002. Pág.10:


> "(...) con imágenes de la  cubierta y del interior del carguero y la antitrama fluye para siempre *sin cualquier* viso de resolución (...)".



Periódico ABC (Sevilla). 10 de marzo de 1997. Pág.35:


> "(...) llegó incluso a recomendar a los miembros del PP-A que sean ellos mismos los que solucionen sus problemas* sin cualquier *otro tipo de intervención. Para el secretario de los socialistas andaluces (...)".



█ ___________ _________________________ _____________________ _____________


Estos son solo 10 ejemplos de nacionalidad española. En la hemeroteca online de ABC aparecen más de 90.
¿Cuántos periódicos hay en España?

*Agradezco públicamente a mi secretaria Lupita por tan arduo trabajo de recopilación (en privado también).


----------



## Splatoon33

Wow Miguelit000, eres un auténtico crack!!! Un maquinón!!!! Qué bien te lo has currado!!! Tienes toda la razón... Esos sólo son unos de los muchos ejemplos que hay en un períodico de los muchos de los que hay en España, en los cuales escriben periodistas, gente con estudios superiores, conque hazte una idea de lo mucho que circulará ese "sin cualquier" en el "nativo medio".
Jajaja me acabo de despertar y veo que hay más de 500 visitas!!!! Eso son los de la RAE, que los tenemos echando humo por las orejas. ¡A ver con qué nos salen! Es gente muy preparada, así que lo que me respondan estará muy estudiado y habrá que acatarlo. Pero lo que se pide es un porqué, que hasta ahora nadie ha conseguido dar.
Yo me jugué una cena con un compañero de trabajo, y debido a tu pletórica intervención, nos vamos a comer a un mexicano. ¡Pero ojo, eh, a un restaurante mexicano, que no vamos a practicar canibalismo con uno de tus compatriotas!
Eres un fenómeno.
Saludos.


----------



## Splatoon33

Y Lupita otra fenómena!!!!!!!!!! Jajajaajajaj


----------



## Hoordees

Hola. 
Esta mañana estuve leyendo este tema tan interesante que tras ver lo que el usuario splaton puso sobre el ejemplo de las huellas me llamó mucho la atención y lo consulté con la web de RAE. Fueron rápidos y claros en la respuesta, como siempre:

Hola.

Les escribo por esta duda:

¿Es incorrecta la frase 'Sin rastro de cualquier huella' en lugar de 'Sin rastro de ninguna huella'?

¿Por qué?
gracias por su atención.

Y respondieron:

Estimado Sr. Xxxxxx:



En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:



Ambas opciones son válidas. Si se emplea el determinante negativo _ninguna, _se supone la inexistencia de huellas y su uso se justifica porque está inducido por la preposición _sin, _la cual impone concordancia negativa (es decir, su uso favorece la presencia de otra palabra con valor negativo, como _ninguna_); no obstante, al no estar el determinante inmediatamente después de la preposición_sin,_ también es posible emplear el cuantificador de indistinción _cualquier, _con el cual se supone un conjunto posible de huellas, de las cuales no hay rastro.



Reciba un cordial saludo.   

__________

Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española


O sea, que un poco de razón tenía cada uno de los usuarios. No se puede poner cuelquier detrás e inmediato del 'sin', pero sí si no va detrás aunque la frase fuera en negativo, como exponía splatoon en los ejemplos.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Sibutlasi

MiguelitOOO said:


> Jummm.... Splatoon, tu hilo lleva al momento más de "500 visitas". ¡Deja la tecla F5 en paz!, jajaja. No somos tantos por aquí.
> 
> Por mi parte, yo había considerado agotado el tema después de la intervención de @Sibutlasi en #28, ya que se supone que en ese post se explica todo (y que lo entendamos o no, es otro asunto).
> 
> Pero lo "agotado" se acabó para mí cuando @Sibutlasi nos pidió que extrajéramos la moraleja y que Miguelito "ha conseguido encontrar un ejemplo", porque me acordé inmediatamente que no significa lo mismo "_ha conseguido_" en España que en México.  <...>



Acepte mis más sinceras disculpas, MiguelitOOO, por lo siguiente: mi alusión a que había conseguido encontrar 'un' contraejemplo 'crucial' en un libro 'oscuro' sin duda me salió un poco sarcástica, y veo que se ha sentido ofendido, pero no era mi intención atacar su contribución, máxime dado que aportaba un hecho para mí desconocido. También fue un error táctico por mi parte citar los datos fácticos del CREA y del Ngram Viewer, que apoyaban mi diagnóstico, aún siendo consciente de su irrelevancia, y, como justo castigo, me expuse a ser 'refutado' en ese terreno fáctico, como ha ocurrido: los ejemplos de ABC que han encontrado Lupita y Ud. sin duda prueban que, no solo en Hispanoamérica, sino también en España, la construcción _sin cualquier_ *se usa*, contra lo que sugieren el C.R.E.A. o el Ngram Viewer (es el inconveniente del método 'inductivo'). Ahora bien, insisto, que se use no la convierte en 'gramatical'. Si no hubiera sido por el escaso éxito de mi esbozo de 'demostración' (semi)técnica de #20 y #28, nunca habría descendido al plano del uso, porque mi objetivo principal siempre ha sido insistir en que* el hecho de que una expresión se use *(incluso si la RAE, con su planteamiento actual, la acepta)* no significa que respete la gramática *(y explicar por qué _sin cualquier x_ no la respeta, aunque la infracción sea sutil). Los hablantes, incluso los hablantes cultos, a menudo extrapolan analógicamente ciertas generalizaciones a casos en los que no es posible hacerlo. Por ejemplo, en este caso, seguramente algunos piensan: si se puede decir _con cualquier pretexto_, ¿por qué no se va a poder decir también _sin cualquier pretexto?,_ y no reparan en lo que ocurre con los cuantificadores bajo el 'alcance' de una negación en el resto de los casos. Y no solo los hablantes, a juzgar por la respuesta que, según Hordees #46, le ha dado la RAE, pero eso merece comentario aparte. 

Siento lo sucedido y reitero mis disculpas.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sibutlasi said:


> Acepte...


No digas eso estimado @Sibutlasi. Solo estamos intercambiando opiniones. Todo lo que has dicho en tus intervenciones lo he tomado a bien. Y lo vuelo a repetir: aprendí mucho. Gracias a ti aprendí que no debo usar esa expresión y no la usaré nunca por escrito. Siempre te recordaré con agrado por ese motivo.

Gracias.
Que pases un bonito día.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hoordees said:


> Hola.
> Esta mañana estuve leyendo este tema tan interesante que tras ver lo que el usuario splaton puso sobre el ejemplo de las huellas me llamó mucho la atención y lo consulté con la web de RAE. Fueron rápidos y claros en la respuesta, como siempre:
> 
> Hola.
> 
> Les escribo por esta duda:
> 
> ¿Es incorrecta la frase 'Sin rastro de cualquier huella' en lugar de 'Sin rastro de ninguna huella'?
> 
> ¿Por qué?
> gracias por su atención.
> 
> Y respondieron:
> 
> Estimado Sr. Xxxxxx:
> 
> 
> 
> En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambas opciones son válidas. Si se emplea el determinante negativo _ninguna, _se supone la inexistencia de huellas y su uso se justifica porque está inducido por la preposición _sin, _la cual impone concordancia negativa (es decir, su uso favorece la presencia de otra palabra con valor negativo, como _ninguna_); no obstante, al no estar el determinante inmediatamente después de la preposición_sin,_ también es posible emplear el cuantificador de indistinción _cualquier, _con el cual se supone un conjunto posible de huellas, de las cuales no hay rastro.
> 
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española
> 
> 
> O sea, que un poco de razón tenía cada uno de los usuarios. No se puede poner cuelquier detrás e inmediato del 'sin', pero sí si no va detrás aunque la frase fuera en negativo, como exponía splatoon en los ejemplos.
> Saludos cordiales.



Ni que decir tiene que debemos suponer que quien le haya respondido desde el Departamento de Español al Día será alguien muy competente en cuestiones de gramática académica. Sin embargo, contra lo que dice, *no es cierto* que la preposición negativa _sin_ solo determine la forma negativa (='imponga concordancia negativa') de un cuantificador existencial (e.g., _ningún_, en vez de _algún, nadie _en vez de _alguien, _etc.) cuando el cuantificador *va inmediatamente después de la preposición*. Si fuera cierto, no sería 'gramatical' (= 'posible' en sentido deóntico) la oración _Podemos resolver este problema sin la ayuda de *ningún* abogado, _que sin embargo lo es, y también es la forma habitual de decir eso, y en cambio sería gramatical ('posible'), y habitual, decir *_Podemos resolver este problema sin la ayuda de **algún* abogado, _que, en mi español, al menos, no es gramatical (ni, por lo que yo sé, habitual en absoluto en otros hablantes). [Por supuesto, lo mismo cabe decir de _Podemos resolver este asunto *sin* que *nadie*/*alguien nos ayude _(o de _Podemos.... *sin* que nos ayude *nadie*/*alguien, _donde _*nadie* _queda aún más lejos de *sin*)]_._

La relación estructural (sintáctica) relevante que determina que los cuantificadores existenciales hayan de ser negativos tras operadores de negación *no es la de adyacencia*, *sino la de 'alcance'* ('scope', 'c-command') *del operador*, que se define así: 'X tiene alcance sobre Y si es estructuralmente 'hermano' de Y o de un constituyente Z que a su vez domine (= contenga) a Y'. En el ejemplo que le he dado, la frase nominal _la ayuda de ningún abogado_ es sintácticamente 'hermana' de _sin_ (es su 'complemento') y 'domina a/contiene' el cuantificador existencial, que por eso es _ningún _en vez de *_algún._ Asimismo, cuando negamos (proposicionalmente) una oración, la negación *puede* afectar a cualquier cuantificador existencial situado *a cualquier distancia de ella *(i.e., *en absoluto necesita ser adyacente a ella*). Por ejemplo, en el caso de _No creo que en la situación actual podamos permitirnos contratar a *nadie*/*?alguien, _el cuantificador aparece incrustado ¡tres! cláusulas más abajo que la cláusula negada, y a considerable distancia lineal de ls negación. Por tanto, *si *es cierto que en determinadas circunstancias (aún sin precisar), pese a todo en 'español' se puede emplear _cualquier_ (en vez de _ningún_) bajo el alcance de _sin_, *no *es por la no-adyacencia entre _cualquier_ y _sin _(ni porque _cualquier x_ se distinga de _todo x_ o de _algún x_ por presuponer un conjunto posible; los tres lo hacen)_. _

En resumen: o muy equivocado estoy o el Departamento de Español al Día no le ha 'explicado' a Ud. absolutamente nada; únicamente ha emitido *bajo supuestos erróneos* (además de imprecisos) un dictamen conciliador más bien dudoso.


----------



## S.V.

Cuando es posnominal_,_ _alguno_ sí puede alternar con _ninguno_: _Tenía más méritos que_ _{ningún competidor ~ competidor alguno} _(48.6o);_ No había sufrido_ _{*algún daño ~ daño alguno ~ ningún daño}_ (48.4j)_. _Y_ cualquiera_ sí puede funcionar con predicados negativos (20.4q): _Nos prohibió hacer cualquier comentario; Se abstuvo de hacer cualquier insinuación. _Porque_ "también cae bajo el ámbito de la negación" _(48.5m): _Omitió hacer cualquier comentario_.

El CORDE da unos pocos ejemplos del siglo XVI: "_sin cualquiera de ellas, no hay ningún hombre_ [...]_ que ose navegar_" (Fernández de Oviedo);_ "_[_tornar los autos judiciales_]_ sin cualquier cosa retener ni rehusar" _(Santa Cruz)_. _De un cronista madrileño y un historiador sevillano. Aunque la oración original también me parece es por influencia del inglés, "_sin rastro de cualquier huella_" sí me parece correcta (igual que "_ni rastro de alguna población_").

La razón sí es _simple_, Splatoon. El castellano _comenzó_ con dobles y triples negativos ("_nin nada non lo han de costunbre_", 1438), y hoy aún podemos decir, con toda naturalidad, "_No conocí nunca a nadie sin ninguna duda_"  El español no multiplica, sino_ suma_ negativos, como ya sabes: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 = *-5*. Todas las opciones que mencionaba son minoritarias, porque estamos tan acostumbrados al _ "nadie sin ninguna nada"_ impensable en inglés.


----------



## Sanros

Sibutlasi said:


> Ni que decir tiene que debemos suponer que quien le haya respondido desde el Departamento de Español al Día será alguien muy competente en cuestiones de gramática académica. Sin embargo, contra lo que dice, *no es cierto* que la preposición negativa _sin_ solo determine la forma negativa (='imponga concordancia negativa') de un cuantificador existencial (e.g., _ningún_, en vez de _algún, nadie _en vez de _alguien, _etc.) cuando el cuantificador *va inmediatamente después de la preposición*. Si fuera cierto, a la vez que decimos _Podemos resolver este problema sin la ayuda de *ningún* abogado, _que es gramatical, y la forma habitual de decir eso, me parece, también sería gramatical ('posible') y habitual decir *_Podemos resolver este problema sin la ayuda de **algún* abogado, _que, en mi español, al menos, no es ni gramatical ni habitual en absoluto.
> 
> La relación estructural (sintáctica) relevante que determina que los cuantificadores existenciales hayan de ser negativos tras operadores de negación *no es la de adyacencia*, *sino la de 'alcance'* ('scope', 'c-command') *del operador*, que se define así: 'X tiene alcance sobre Y, si es estructuralmente 'hermano' de Y o de un constituyente Z que a su vez domine (= contenga) a Y'. [Esto se aplica igualmente a los operadores en lógica y en matemáticas]. En el ejemplo que le he dado, la frase nominal _la ayuda de ningún abogado_ es sintácticamente 'hermana' de _sin_ (es su 'complemento') y 'domina a/contiene' el cuantificador existencial, que por eso es _ningún _en vez de _algún._ Asimismo, cuando negamos (proposicionalmente) una oración, la negación _no_ afecta a cualquier cuantificador existencial situado 'por debajo de' y *a cualquier distancia de ella *(i.e., en absoluto necesita ser adyacente a ella). Por ejemplo, en el caso de _No creo que en la situación actual podamos permitirnos contratar a *nadie*/*?alguien, _el cuantificador aparece incrustado ¡tres! cláusulas más abajo que la negada, y a considerable distancia lineal. Por tanto, *si *es cierto que en determinadas circunstancias (aún sin precisar), pese a todo en 'español' se puede emplear _cualquier_ (en vez de _ningún_) bajo el alcance de _sin_, *no *es por la no-adyacencia entre _cualquier_ y _sin _(ni porque _cualquier x_ se distinga de _todo x_ o de _algún x_ por presuponer un conjunto posible)_. _En resumen: o muy equivocado estoy o el Departamento de Español al Día no le ha 'explicado' a Ud. absolutamente nada; como mucho ha emitido sin pruebas, y bajo supuestos falsos, un juicio más bien dudoso.



Hola.
Lo que sucede es que se están considerando iguales 'algún' y 'cualquier', y no lo son. 'Algún' es algo indeterminado, mientras que 'cualquier' es algo indeterminado dentro de una serie. Por tanto, empleando los mismos ejemplos, con _Podemos resolver este problema sin la ayuda de ningún abogado _no "se hace referencia" a abogado alguno, mientras que con _Podemos resolver esto sin la ayuda de cualquier abogado, _sí, a un conjunto de ellos, por ejemplo, un gabinete donde ejercen fulano, mengano y zutano, quienes son innecesarios para resolver el asunto en cuestión.
Rescatando otros ejemplos que se han puesto en una intervención anterior y ampliándolos, en _Sin rastro de ningún tigre en la sabana _se entiende que no hay rastro de tigres, pero se desconoce si hay tigres en la sabana, todo lo contrario que en _Sin rastro de cualquier tigre en la sabana, _que al igual que en la anterior no hay rastro de estos, pero se tiene la certeza de que en esa sabana sí hay tigres. Por ello ese 'cualquier' es "inalcanzable" para la preposición 'sin' al no ser inmediato.
En cuanto a que la preposición 'sin' impone concordancia negativa es totalmente cierto, como de hecho la hay, según la gramática actual, en las dos oraciones, al igual que, por ejemplo, en _Sin duda alguna _o _Sin alguna duda, _aunque 'alguna' sea de valor positivo, y favorece el empleo de palabras de valor negativo como 'ninguna'.

Saludos.


----------



## Sanros

S.V. said:


> Cuando es posnominal_,_ _alguno_ sí puede alternar con _ninguno_: _Tenía más méritos que_ _{ningún competidor ~ competidor alguno} _(48.6o);_ No había sufrido_ _{*algún daño ~ daño alguno ~ ningún daño}_ (48.4j)_. _Y_ cualquiera_ sí puede funcionar con predicados negativos (20.4q): _Nos prohibió hacer cualquier comentario; Se abstuvo de hacer cualquier insinuación. _Porque_ "también cae bajo el ámbito de la negación" _(48.5m): _Omitió hacer cualquier comentario_.
> 
> El CORDE da unos pocos ejemplos del siglo XVI: "_sin cualquiera de ellas, no hay ningún hombre_ [...]_ que ose navegar_" (Fernández de Oviedo);_ "_[_tornar los autos judiciales_]_ sin cualquier cosa retener ni rehusar" _(Santa Cruz)_. _De un cronista madrileño y un historiador sevillano. Aunque la oración original también me parece es por influencia del inglés, "_sin rastro de cualquier huella_" sí me parece correcta (igual que "_ni rastro de alguna población_").
> 
> La razón sí es _simple_, Splatoon. El castellano _comenzó_ con dobles y triples negativos ("_nin nada non lo han de costunbre_", 1438), y hoy aún podemos decir, con toda naturalidad, "_No conocí nunca a nadie sin ninguna duda_"  El español no multiplica, sino_ suma_ negativos, como ya sabes: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 = *-5*. Todas las opciones que mencionaba son minoritarias, porque estamos tan acostumbrados al _ "nadie sin ninguna nada"_ impensable en inglés.



Coincido con todo lo dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## Splatoon33

Hola.
Antes que nada gracias a todos los que habéis intervenido en este tema pues de todos se ha aprendido algo.
En cuanto al mensaje que envió Hoordes a la RAE, yo remití uno similar y me contestaron  en ese mismo sentido, y estoy de acuerdo con la respuesta, y satisfecho.
Me han gustado también los ejemplos que ha puesto y explicado Sanros, pues así los entiendo, y la diferenciación que ha hecho entre "algún" y "cualquier". Aunque coincido con Sibutlasi en lo del "sin", pues hasta donde yo sé, éste sólo vuelve negativo a su término y nada más, no al resto de la frase, por eso el "cualquier" es inalcanzable. Pero eso es otro tema.
También envié esta consulta a la RAE, que pongo aquí en el foro por si a alguien le nace la misma duda que a mí:

Hola.
¿Por qué sí se puede decir "Sin todo ese maquillaje estás menos fea" y no "Sin cualquier maquillaje de esos estás menos fea"?

Saludos, gracias y enhorabuena por ser unos fenómenos.

Y contestaron:

Estimado Sr. Zutano:

En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:

En el primer caso, el cuantificador _todo_incide sobre el sintagma _ese maquillaje_, así que es posible anteponer la preposición_sin: _la interpretación es 'si no usas todo ese maquillaje, estás menos fea'. En el segundo caso que nos proporciona se emplea un complemento partitivo (_de esos_), así que es justificable el uso del cuantificador de indistinción_cualquiera _después de la preposición _sin._Se entiende, entonces, que, del conjunto de esos maquillajes, se hace referencia a uno cualquiera. Puede ver la documentación en Google Books al hacer clic aquí.


Reciba un cordial saludo.   

__________

Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española


La verdad es que fueron concisos, muy claros, que para eso son gente lista y preparada.

Porque, y pienso yo, por qué diantres no va a poder decirse "sin cualquier"!!!! ¡¡¡es que acaso no se puede decir "con ningún"!!!
Si la frase "Se puede hacer este mueble sin carpintero, cualquiera que sea" es correcta... ¿por qué no iba a serlo "Se puede hacer este mueble sin cualquier carpintero"?
Que suena raro, sí, que se dice poco, también, pero no hay regla gramatical hoy por hoy que la tache de incorrecta.
Así pues, sin cualquier duda (de éstas).


----------



## Splatoon33

Y si se pone "sin cualquier" en google en la categoría libros sale una caterva de ejemplos, a mi modo de ver correctos.


----------



## Splatoon33

Hace a penas poco menos de una hora (¿¡curran los de la RAE a estas horas!?) he recibido esta respuesta:


Hola.



Si la frase "Se puede resolver esto sin carpintero, cualquiera que sea" es gramatical... ¿ha de serlo también "Se puede resolver esto sin cualquier carpintero"?

Mi duda radica en el empleo del cuantificador 'cualquiera' inmediato al 'sin'

sin complemento partitivo alguno.



Saludos y gracias.




Estimado Sr. Zutano:


En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:


En el primer caso que nos plantea, el segmento _cualquiera que sea _está empleado como un elemento explicativo (a modo de inciso [precedido por una coma]), así que la preposición _sin _no tiene alcance sobre él. En cambio, en el segundo caso sí tiene alcance sobre el cuantificador, por lo cual es adecuado emplear el indefinido negativo _ningún: Se puede resolver esto sin ningún abogado._


Reciba un cordial saludo.   



__________

Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española

Y como llevo dándoles la vara unos días con esto y estarán hasta los webs los fenómenos, me aconsejan que pague 30 leureles para ofrecerme un servicio personalizado XD.

Bueno, en resumen, que pongo esto por aquí para cerrar el tema y por si alguien tiene la misma duda que yo. Me parece bien que digan que es "adecuado" el empleo de ningún, porque no veo razón alguna para para que no se pueda decir sin cualquier, o por lo menos hasta que se de una explicación lógica, convincente, que dicho sea de paso la esperaba de los de la RAE, pero no la han dado, y creo que porque hasta ellos mismos saben que es fácilmente desmontable.
En líneas generales, que era como me creía, "sin cualquier" suena como una carraca pero nadie dice por qué, y frases como "sin rastro de cualquier tigre" o "sin cualquier maquillaje de ésos" son, lógicamente, correctas.


----------



## Splatoon33

Hola.
Reabro este tema de "sin cualquier" porque se me ha ocurrido una cosa, que puede ser o bien algo acertado o un disparate, pero ahora mismo es así como lo entiendo.

Por ejemplo:
• No tengo ninguna moto, excepto la CBR, que es la más rápida del mercado.

En esta oración se dice que no se tiene ni una moto, es decir, cero motos, y luego se hace una salvedad y se dice qué moto se tiene.

• No tengo cualquier moto, sino la CBR, que es la más rápida del mercado.

Y en ésta se dice que de un conjunto de motos no se tiene la que sea, e inmediatamente se especifica cuál.


Así pues, empleando el título del tema:

•Estoy sin ninguna duda, excepto la del teorema de Bayes.
•Estoy sin cualquier duda, sino con la del teorema de Bayes.

Es decir, es como llegar al mismo punto por dos caminos distintos.
Desde luego soy el primero en decir que "sin cualquier" es estruendoso, pero no creo que se pueda tachar de agramatical.


----------



## Splatoon33

Aunque bien es cierto que sí se puede decir:

Ninguna moto tengo, execpto ésta.

Y no

*Cualquier moto tengo, sino ésta.

Son mis entendederas que no dan para más ajjajajaak
Creo que ahí puede estar la clave de por qué es incorrecto el "sin cualquier" xd


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Splatoon33 said:


> • No tengo cualquier moto, sino la CBR, que es la más rápida del mercado.


En esa oración, se estaría usando la palabra "cualquier" para demostrar desprecio por todas las motos que no son una CBR. Es el uso despectivo o peyorativo que mencioné en #13, muy habitual por mi zona.
—_Yo no tengo cualquier moto_ (dicho con presunción)
—_Pues no, fíjate que no es cualquier moto, como dices. Lo que pasa es que tú no sabes nada de motos._


----------



## Splatoon33

Hola.
Ya pillo la copla.
El tema radica en el sin.
Por ello "sin cualquier" sí es agramatical, y sin embargo no lo es "sin rastro de cualquier lo que sea".
El sin sólo vuelve negativo a su término, y a nada más. Por ejemplo 
•sin gafas veo.
•sin gafas no veo.
En una se consigue ver y en otra no, y en ambas se está sin gafas.
Jajajaja qué lío.

Mejor considerar incorrecto sin cualquiera y ya está porque esto es un lío. 
Jajajaajja
A Este tema que le den la sepultura marinera, que lo tiren por la borda de un barco con una bala de cañón. Jajajaj


----------



## Splatoon33

Hshaahah que cada quien hable como le venga gana porque esto es una locura!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Es importante para el tema, rescatar lo que ya mencionaron varios compañeros: que la expresión "_sin cualquier(a)_" es un calco del inglés.
Y es que no se daba con frecuencia en siglos pasados como actualmente, y se dice principalmente en México, de forma oral; y en Brasil, de forma escrita (por parte de los brasileños que aprenden español y que también saben algo o mucho de inglés). Los casos que surgen en España seguramente provienen de personas que estudiaron inglés.


----------

